# Fire Walk With Me



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

It's coming back! :thumbs-up:


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

One of the great unappreciated comedy programs of all time; thank the powers that be we may have finally the full monty. However, one expects that we will only be afforded one or two episodes before cancellation.
Things change and things remain the same.
Good on you, my friend,
rudy


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

RM Bantista said:


> *One of the great unappreciated comedy programs of all time*; thank the powers that be we may have finally the full monty. However, one expects that we will only be afforded one or two episodes before cancellation.
> Things change and things remain the same.
> Good on you, my friend,
> rudy


Not to mention the novel (and the - if you will permit me, ahem - _well executed _movie adaptation of) American Psycho. How people fail to see the comedy in it eludes me.........

"Hey Bateman," Craig says in a voice that suggests this is not his first martini. "Is it proper to wear tasseled loafers with a business suit or not? Don't look at me like I'm insane."
"Oh ****, _don't_ ask Bateman," Van Patten moans, waving a gold Cross pen in front of his face, absently sipping from the martini glass.
"Van Patten?" Craig says.
"Yeah?"
McDermott hesitates, then says "Shut up" in a flat voice.
"What are you screwballs up to?" I spot Luis Carruthers standing at the bar next to Price, who ignores him utterly. Carruthers is not dressed well: a four-button double-breasted wool suit, I think by Chaps, a striped cotton shirt and a silk bow tie plus horn-rimmed eyeglasses by Oliver Peoples.
"Bateman: we're sending these questions in to _GQ_," Van Patten begins.
Luis spots me, smiles weakly, then, if I'm not mistaken, blushes and turns back to the bar. Bartenders always ignore Luis for some reason.
"We have this bet to see which one of us will get in the Question and Answer column first, and so now I expect an answer. _What do you think_?" McDermott demands.
"About _what_?" I ask irritably.
"Tasseled loafers, jerk-off," he says.
"Well, guys&#8230;" I measure my words carefully. "The tasseled loafer is traditionally a casual shoe&#8230;" I glance back at Price, wanting the drink badly. He brushes past Luis, who offers his hand. Price smiles, says something, moves on, strides over to our table. Luis, once more, tries to catch the bartender's attention and once more fails.
"But it's become acceptable just because it's so popular, right?" Craig asks eagerly.
"Yeah." I nod. "As long as it's either black or cordovan it's okay."
"What about brown?" Van Patten asks suspiciously.
I think about this then say, "Too sporty for a business suit."
"What are you **** talking about?" Price asks. He hands me the drink then sits down, crossing his legs.
"Okay, okay, okay," Van Patten says. "This is _my_ question. A two-parter&#8230;" He pauses dramatically. "Now are rounded collars too dressy or too casual? Part two, which tie knot looks best with them?"
A distracted Price, his voice still tense, answers quickly with an exact, clear enunciation that can be heard over the din in Harry's. "It's a very versatile look and it can go with both suits _and_ sport coats. It should be starched for dressy occasions and a collar pin should be worn if it's particularly formal." He pauses, sighs; it looks as if he's spotted somebody. I turn around to see who it is. Price continues, "If it's worn with a blazer then the collar should look soft and it can be worn either pinned or unpinned. Since it's a traditional, preppy look it's best if balanced by a relatively small four-in-hand knot." He sips his martini, recrossing his legs. "Next question?"
"Buy the man a drink," McDermott says, obviously impressed.
.
..
.
.
.
.

.

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------

